# Birds eye!



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I was shooting at the 20 yard range today when a bird drifted into my line of fire and I drilled him dead center. If I had been trying I would never have made that shot, but he made it easy by swooping down right in front of my target as I was pulling the trigger. I can honestly say that has never happened before, I would think the noise would keep birds off the range.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

How's he taste?

WM


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> How's he taste?
> 
> WM


Like Chicken!:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well I would say that's one for the book (beleive it or not).


----------

